# Tracks Of The Month - DJ Chart & Playlist



## RobertWulfman (Jul 6, 2015)

I've been making a DJ chart for the past few months and I just put out the June edition There's now a Spotify playlist for it as well, so check it out if you want to hear some awesome curated music. Be sure to read the description too, there's more to discover http://btprt.dj/1LYEeDb 


For you guys I'll also put the back catalog here as well...
May: http://classic.beatport.com/charts/tracks-of-the-month-may-2015/303899
April: http://classic.beatport.com/charts/tracks-of-the-month-april-2015/303898
March: http://classic.beatport.com/charts/tracks-of-the-month-march-2015/303897
Feburary: http://classic.beatport.com/charts/tracks-of-the-month-february-2015/303896
January: http://classic.beatport.com/charts/tracks-of-the-month-january-2015/303895
December: http://classic.beatport.com/charts/december-2014/312680
November: http://classic.beatport.com/charts/november-2014/312674


----------



## RobertWulfman (Aug 7, 2015)

The July edition is up now, interesting to see my tastes shifting through this series. 
http://btprt.dj/1IT2V6U


I'm looking for other places I host this playlist as well, maybe soundcloud would work. Any other ideas?


----------

